# dar em vs. dar para



## reka39

Hello! I have a problem with preposition. What is correct?
A)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para ladrão
B)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar em ladrão
I understand that he is not a thief right now, but as he as bad examples in his family, he can just become one of them too. But, I would translate this sentence both with "para" and with "em", and I believe this is not acceptable. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

A)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para ladrão. 

I'd use this one. Dar para (ladrão) - he couldn't be other thing than a thief.


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> A)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para ladrão.
> 
> I'd use this one. Dar para (ladrão) - he couldn't be other thing than a thief.



Thanks! 
Could you kindly provide me a similar sentence where dar + em is appropriate?


----------



## anaczz

Os dois não se largam, isso ainda vai dar em casamento.

Não fale assim com seu irmão, isso ainda vai dar em briga!


----------



## Istriano

dar para = possibility
dar em = result


----------



## Fericire

reka39 said:


> Hello! I have a problem with preposition. What is correct?
> A)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para ladrão
> B)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar em ladrão
> I understand that he is not a thief right now, but as he as bad examples in his family, he can just become one of them too. But, I would translate this sentence both with "para" and with "em", and I believe this is not acceptable. Any suggestions? Thanks!



Unlike Vanda, I'd say "dar em":
"B)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar em ladrão".

According to TheFreeDictionary:

*dar em* 
tornar-se ("dar em doido");
resultar ("A discussão vai dar em pancada").

*dar para* 
ser suficiente ("O arroz não dá para todos");
ser possível  ("Não vai dar para eu chegar a horas").


----------



## Istriano

> DAR
> 16. TI Pred:* dar em, para* + Predicativo. _Tornar-se; ficar; transformar-se_: _Ele deu em (_ou _para) maníaco. _


(C.P. Luft, Dicionário de regência verbal)


----------



## englishmania

Fericire said:


> Unlike Vanda, I'd say "dar em":
> "B)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar em ladrão".
> 
> According to TheFreeDictionary:
> 
> *dar em*
> tornar-se ("dar em doido");
> resultar ("A discussão vai dar em pancada").
> 
> *dar para*
> ser suficiente ("O arroz não dá para todos");
> ser possível  ("Não vai dar para eu chegar a horas").



Concordo com isto. 
Eu não diria "só podia dar para ladrão". 
Noutro contexto, com "dar para": "ele (não) dava para ladrão/dava [daria] um bom ladrão".


----------



## PTlusitano

reka39 said:


> Hello! I have a problem with preposition. What is correct?
> A)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para ladrão
> B)  Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar em ladrão
> I understand that he is not a thief right now, but as he as bad examples in his family, he can just become one of them too. But, I would translate this sentence both with "para" and with "em", and I believe this is not acceptable. Any suggestions? Thanks!



Be careful with the tenses.

1) Com os maus exemplos da família, só pode dar para/em ladrão. - You are saying he will become a thief.

2) Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para/em ladrão. - You are saying he is a thief or that he could have become a thief (Ex: Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para/em ladrão. Mas não!!! Ele tornou-se um homem de sucesso.).


----------



## reka39

Couldn't be that pode asks "em" as preposition and podia asks "para" as preposition? Thanks!


----------



## PTlusitano

If I had to choose just one, I would go with "em", but both words "em" and "para" are used by native speakers in these situations.


----------



## reka39

Fericire said:


> *dar em*
> tornar-se ("dar em doido");
> resultar ("A discussão vai dar em pancada").
> 
> *dar para*
> ser suficiente ("O arroz não dá para todos");
> ser possível ("Não vai dar para eu chegar a horas").



Hello! Is it correct to use ‘dar para’ in the following context? ‘Este apartamento não dá para receber todos os meus amigos. Não posso organizar a minha festa do anos cá’. 
On the other hand, if I want  to say: ‘this flat is too small, it can’t host many guests here’, what should I use?.Perhaps I can always use ‘dar para’ (Este apartamento é muito pequeno, não dá para receber muitos convidados’  but with the meaning ‘it is not possible to host many guests’, am I right? Thank you for the help.


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> Hello! Is it correct to use ‘dar para’ in the following context? ‘Este apartamento não dá para receber todos os meus amigos. Não posso organizar a minha festa do anos cá’.
> On the other hand, if I want  to say: ‘this flat is too small, it can’t host many guests here’, what should I use?.Perhaps I can always use ‘dar para’ (Este apartamento é muito pequeno, não dá para receber muitos convidados’  but with the meaning ‘it is not possible to host many guests’, am I right? Thank you for the help.


----------



## Audie

PTlusitano said:


> Be careful with the tenses.
> 
> 1) Com os maus exemplos da família, só pode dar para/em ladrão. - You are saying he will become a thief.
> 
> 2) Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para/em ladrão. - You are saying he is a thief or that he could have become a thief (Ex: Com os maus exemplos da família, só podia dar para/em ladrão. Mas não!!! Ele tornou-se um homem de sucesso.).


Concordo.


----------



## englishmania

I don't agree with the second one. It can mean that he is a thief and that's not a surprise.


----------



## Audie

englishmania said:


> It can mean that he is a thief and that's not a surprise.


So we desagree on that. If there's no further information, this is exactly what I understand when I read "só podia dar para/em ladrão": he *is* a thief now.


----------



## reka39

Hi again!
I have another doubt with reference to the use of em/para.
What would you use here?
"A campanha foi um fiasco; não deu em/para nada".
Thank you.


----------



## xiskxisk

Fericire said:


> *dar em*
> tornar-se ("dar em doido");
> resultar ("A discussão vai dar em pancada").
> 
> *dar para*
> ser suficiente ("O arroz não dá para todos");
> ser possível  ("Não vai dar para eu chegar a horas").



That's right.

_só podia dar em ladrão_ = thief, was the only thing he "could" be = it was expected that he would be a thief 
_só podia dar para ladrão_ = thief, was the only thing he was capable to be = we didn't believe that he could be anything else but a thief

In this context, both expressions mean basically the same. In Portugal we prefer _dar em_.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Hi again!
> I have another doubt with reference to the use of em/para.
> What would you use here?
> "A campanha foi um fiasco; não deu em/para nada".
> Thank you.



Há uma pequena diferença de significado entre as duas.
A campanha foi um fiasco; não deu em nada". -> Não houve qualquer resultado, pode nem ter acontecido a própria campanha (as pessoas não compareceram para participar, ou algo assim).
A campanha foi um fiasco; não deu para nada". -> A campanha provavelmente aconteceu, mas os resultados foram mínimos, não fez grande diferença.


----------



## reka39

anaczz said:


> Há uma pequena diferença de significado entre as duas.
> A campanha foi um fiasco; não deu em nada". -> Não houve qualquer resultado, pode nem ter acontecido a própria campanha (as pessoas não compareceram para participar, ou algo assim).
> A campanha foi um fiasco; não deu para nada". -> A campanha provavelmente aconteceu, mas os resultados foram mínimos, não fez grande diferença.



thank you very much for your help. Can you kindly rephrase your first sentence? Those "pessoas" refers to the candidates or the supporters?
Moreover, here, "campanha" refers to a single event or to the entire period before the election?
thank you.


----------



## anaczz

Na primeira frase, pensei nos apoiadores, nas pessoas que deveriam comparecer para dar força ao(s) evento(s), a campanha foi fraca ou nem chegou a acontecer.
Na segunda, a campanha aconteceu, mas não teve o efeito esperado.

Não sei a que campanha se refere a frase que você indicou na frase inicial, mas, geralmente, "campanha eleitoral"  diz respeito a todos os eventos e atividades realizadas pelo candidato e seus apoiadores no período que antecede as eleições.


----------

